# Best movies so far 2012?



## Luftwaffles (Jun 29, 2012)

What have your favorite movies been so far this year?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 29, 2012)

Yo! Son Goku and his friends!


----------



## Mako (Jun 29, 2012)

I enjoyed The Avengers.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 29, 2012)

Battleship, Rihanna is one helluva great actress.


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2012)

So far, the Avengers, from what I've seen this year.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 29, 2012)

TDKR **


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2012)

Thread's been made. But... The Raid.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2012)

from the one i have seen i say avengers


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 29, 2012)

Of the movies I have seen:

1. The Avengers
2. Act of Valor
3. Jeff, Who Lives at Home


There are still so many I have to see before I could finalize this list though.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 29, 2012)

The Avengers 
Superman vs. The Elite


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

If The Raid counts for this year then that movie otherwise I'll pick Chronicle.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 29, 2012)

A Royal Affair


----------



## Kanali (Jun 29, 2012)

Somehow, I've managed not to watch any 2012 movie this year


----------



## アストロ (Jun 30, 2012)

*The Avengers*. It really did live up to its hype.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2012)

The Raid was the most enjoyable film I have seen so far this year.


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 1, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> *The Avengers*. It really did live up to its hype.



This. I was pretty concerned about all of the hype it was getting, but then it lived up to _all_ of it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2012)

The Avengers, The Grey and The Hunger Games.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 1, 2012)

I've only seen The Avengers, but it was pretty awesome in its own right.


----------

